# West Bay Kayak Fishing Report - Mixed Bag



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

We got out for an evening kayak session on one of the major coves in West Galveston Bay and had decent results. Wading open flats at the mouth of coves and fishing open water out into the bay allowed us to cover water and find our fish. Most of our hits came right at the end of a cast. All of the hits were aggressive with one of the trout engulfing the lure all the way into it's mouth. The lures used were Mirrodine XL's and Corky Fat Boy's. Mullet imitation plugs are working pretty good now that we are full into the Winter season and have moderated water temps.

If you would would like to try out kayak fishing, the bite is pretty decent right now since water temps have moderated and fish are getting more into pattern. At San Luis Pass Kayak we make it easy for you to learn the sport of kayak fishing and provide everything you need to have a fun and productive fishing experience. You can either rent a kayak for the day or go out fishing with one of our experienced kayak fishing instructors. You'll have access to the highest quality kayaking equipment so rest assured we have your safety in mind.

Just give us a call. We would love to talk to you about how you can improve your kayak fishing skills and sharpen your game.

Tight lines.

San Luis Pass Kayak
www.sanluispasskayak.com
281-684-3853:texasflag


----------

